# Bodog Gives the Boston Bruins Best Odds to Win Stanley Cup



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Obviously this story came out before yesterday's loss to Detroit but it's still sounds good to this Bruins fan.

*from sportsnet.ca:*

With points in 16 straight games heading into Wednesday's action, the Boston Bruins are not only the class of the Eastern Conference, they're the new odds-on favourite to win the Stanley Cup.

According to popular gambling website Bodog, the Bruins are 9/2 favourites to hoist the Cup, closely followed by the St. Louis Blues and their 5/1 odds. For much of the season the Blues had the best odds to be crowned champs.

The Bruins haven't lost in regulation since March 1 and are currently leading the Presidents' Trophy race.

The Montreal Canadiens, who could well end up being the only Canadian team to qualify for the post-season, have 22/1 odds to win their 25th Stanley Cup in franchise history.

*Here is the full list of Stanley Cup odds:*

Boston Bruins 9/2
St. Louis Blues 5/1
Chicago Blackhawks 13/2
Pittsburgh Penguins 7/1
San Jose Sharks 8/1
Anaheim Ducks 10/1
Los Angeles Kings 12/1
Philadelphia Flyers 14/1
Colorado Avalanche 20/1
Montreal Canadiens 22/1
New York Rangers 22/1
Tampa Bay Lightning 25/1
Detroit Red Wings 33/1
Columbus Blue Jackets 40/1
Minnesota Wild 40/1
Toronto Maple Leafs 50/1
Dallas Stars 66/1
Phoenix Coyotes 66/1
Washington Capitals 66/1
New Jersey Devils 150/1


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Go Canada go! Oops looks more like oh Canada where'd we go? Habs n leafs but not betting odds, maybe better luck next year.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wooo, Red Wings ~(^0^)~ It's only going to get better when Datsyuk and Zetterberg are back. 

But, I would rather see the Blues win than the Bruins.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Chitown is gonna repeat if Toews and Kane comes back in time.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the story jinxed them :lol: good game last night .....wtg Leafs lol 
I predict St. Louis and Boston in the Final and SL taking the presidents trophy & the Stanley cup. My faith in my team is low right now but my hopes are high lol Go Sharks!!


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I say the canucks will take it without a doubt this year! We will be scoring goals by the bucket loads! just watch and see, you heard it first


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

time to stack some bets :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man am I'm glad I jinxed St. Louis and not my team with that prediction lol they lost every game since my post....5 ina row :lol:
Good for Boston though....been a few years since they seen the Presidents' Trophy, hopefully the tradition stands and they dont get both


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

iono whats goin on with miller atm.... i think la takes it all this yr


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i want the west + detriot
anyone want to take the east + dallas or minny for a 5$ canadian aquatics credit? to make it interesting?


----------

